# LSOH - Audrey II plans



## cb668 (Jul 2, 2010)

anyone know where we can obtain plans to build audrey 2.s


----------



## Reynolds (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd suggest renting instead of building, if at all possible.

I'm currently TD for our production of Little Shop, and the four stages we rented, along with our dentist equipment, cost $250 and included puppet lessons.

If you are interested in renting, you have two options.

MTI offers a service where they will check their records and see who has done Little Shop in your area. They will then forward the list of potential plant suppliers to you. I think it costs around $35.

You could also do this legwork yourself, because both options, if I remember our efforts to track down a plant correctly, you would have to call of the venues either way to ask about the plant.

Good luck!


----------



## Footer (Jul 3, 2010)

National Alliance for Musical Theater :: Set & Costume Registry

That is the defacto place to look for any scenery for rent. Most people that do little shop and sink money into their plants build it well, build it to ship, and hold on to everything. Shipping could kill you so that might not be a viable option. 

When I did little shop years back, we did it with 3 puppets. It takes a ton of time to get the thing to look good and work well. The reason you won't really get anyones plans is that how the plants interact with the set is as important as the plants themselves. We had removable walls, duplicate pieces, and all kinds of other stuff just to get the medium sized and largest plant on/off. So, in reality, what you are asking for is a design for the entire show which few if any people will give out freely. The point of the show is the plant and in order to get that done, you have to design everything around the plant. Do you have any specific questions related to the plant operation or how to sculpt the plant?


----------



## techfreek (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree. My school did LSOH this spring and each and every single plant (we had 4 different versions) was different and quite complex, and we also got free instruction from the guy we rented it from. And be sure to shop around, one place we looked wanted $1,500 for the time we needed, we found a few places on the east coast for around 500 (we are in WA).


----------



## cb668 (Jul 10, 2010)

*littleshop*

anyone know of any plans to build audrey 3.


----------

